# Poultice "Turnout" Boot - Help!



## DougalJ (10 September 2008)

Hi - my gelding is recovering from an abcess through a crack in his heel where he has been box rested with poultices/bute etc. I have now turned him out with a canvas boot for about 7 hours a day and he has an uncanny knack of getting this boot off. He has now come in hobbling with the start of the abcess again. I'm worried that turnout is going to be a pain now especially going into the winter months as he has a weakness in that heel. Is there any boot that anyone can recommend or any answers to my problem?!


----------



## scotsmare (10 September 2008)

We have a pony who regularly gets abcesseses and it's a royal pain in the backside.  What we do is get the stuff coming out, then when we're ready to turn out we put on a animalintex hoof pad, followed by two nappies (open them out as though you're putting them on a babies butt - fasten them up round fetlock.  Then a layer of vetwrap to hold the whole lot in place.  Finally, we put on loads of duct tape.  It's a bit of a faff BUT it generally stays on (we've never had one come off yet), means you can turn out and so long as you overlap the tape then it's fairly waterproof - so provided you're not turning out into a boggy wet field you'll be fine! 

Good luck


----------



## cyearsley (11 September 2008)

Best thing I found was a Hoofeeze boot.  they cost about £40 inc delivery and they can get you them in 24hrs!  It is like a really hard rubber hood with secure velcro fixings.  My boy has an abscess last Jan (took 7 weeks (!!!) to be diagnosed as farrier and vet couldn't track down the source).  The boot isn't technically designed for turing out in but it's so well made it lasted my horse 7 weeks on daily turnout all day every day) and put it on him the other day when he through a shoe and though now is a bit worn, still going strong.  it was the only ways I found of keeping the foot dry, clean and protected and was so easy to use.  Their website is http://www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk/bootsGC.html and if you call them and explain, they can dispatch the same day.  Good luck and sorry for babbling on!


----------



## kellyeaton (11 September 2008)

i say the same as scotsmare!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Best thing I found was a Hoofeeze boot.  they cost about £40 inc delivery and they can get you them in 24hrs!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Best thing I've found is the bottom corner of a plastic feed bag.  Poultice/vetwrap/plastic feed bag - held on by gaffer tape.  Replace daily!  Cheap, easy, and it works.  Actually best in a muddy field - the bag lasts longer - in dry weather the horse wears through it quicker - no chance of that at present!


----------



## hussar (12 September 2008)

My older Arab had a niggling abscess in his frog that took weeks to come out and then heal. For all that time he was turned out in a Boa boot with a poultice, and it stayed on no problem. The only issue was mud getting down inside the boot but I used a succession of old socks to plug the gap; I gather Boa now make fold-over gaiters to prevent that.

The boots are very easy to put on/remove.


----------



## custard (13 September 2008)

Mine is driving me nuts at the moment with his feet but that's another story.  

I've got two Shires poultice boots which were about £24.  Theyre a solid PVC/rubber affair that tightens with velcro and totally waterproof.  He's now wearing 'wellies' to go out because the ground is softening his soles too much!

Cheapest way to dress is poultice if needed followed by a nappy then a suitable sock followed by the boot.  Once you start using vetwrap and gaffa tape it starts to add up and now I've been doing this a few weeks the poultice boot has paid for itself


----------



## DougalJ (13 September 2008)

Thanks for all your helpful comments. I have bought a Hoofeeze boot which Im waiting to arrive. Im nearly through all my vet wrap so Im going to take your advice with nappies and heavy duty plastc bag with tape as well. He is much better but has been boxed with a small turnout concrete area. Im going to turn him out on Monday with plastic bag/tapes etc so we'll see how he goes. My farrier is coming out on Wednesday so it will be interesting to see what he says. Didnt ask the vet again as had a nice £165 bill to tell me it was an abcess so just poultice it...did get some bute but wouldnt prescribe AB. Thanks again


----------



## nadinek82 (27 September 2008)

As long as the shoe has been removed from the affected foot the easiest and cheapest way is animalintex, vetrap then loads of gaffa tape as scotsmare previously said.  Usually, even in a muddy field, provided the gaffa tape comes high enough up, the foot will still stay clean and dry.


----------



## DavidDB (1 August 2010)

I saw this post via a google search and thought you might be interested in details of the EQWELLI walk out boot. 

It has a number of advantages over other products being very easy to fit, secure the poultice in place and allow your horse to walk out in all weathers without the risk of bandages being lost or soiled. 

The EQWELLI is available in three sizes and a bespoke service is also available for the very small or very large breeds.

Wishing you the best of luck with your horse !! 

EQWELLI HOME PAGE 

VIDEOS & Pictures of Fitting 

Graham Smith BSc BVSc MRCVS on the EQWELLI BOOT


----------



## Bojangles (1 August 2010)

DavidDB said:



			I saw this post via a google search and thought you might be interested in details of the EQWELLI walk out boot. 

It has a number of advantages over other products being very easy to fit, secure the poultice in place and allow your horse to walk out in all weathers without the risk of bandages being lost or soiled. 

The EQWELLI is available in three sizes and a bespoke service is also available for the very small or very large breeds.

Wishing you the best of luck with your horse !! 

EQWELLI HOME PAGE 

VIDEOS & Pictures of Fitting 

Graham Smith BSc BVSc MRCVS on the EQWELLI BOOT  

Click to expand...

How big does the large come up?? Shoe size he is a 5 cant rember extracy measurements at the moment. Mine just got over one a while ago now and it was a nightmare with all the tape and bags etc.


----------



## DavidDB (1 August 2010)

The Sizes are listed on the PRODUCTS PAGE 

The Large Boot is Circumference 17cm Height 46cm    Weight 300g per boot.


And if this is not suitable the BESPOKE SERVICE  will almost certainly suit your needs 

Give EQWELLI a call if you have any questions they offer a 7 day advice line on 01291 671146 or 07952454452 

Hope this helps!  Good Luck with your horse


----------



## Oberon (1 August 2010)

scotsmare said:



			We have a pony who regularly gets abcesseses and it's a royal pain in the backside.  What we do is get the stuff coming out, then when we're ready to turn out we put on a animalintex hoof pad, followed by two nappies (open them out as though you're putting them on a babies butt - fasten them up round fetlock.  Then a layer of vetwrap to hold the whole lot in place.  Finally, we put on loads of duct tape.  It's a bit of a faff BUT it generally stays on (we've never had one come off yet), means you can turn out and so long as you overlap the tape then it's fairly waterproof - so provided you're not turning out into a boggy wet field you'll be fine! 

Good luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I agree. Buying lots and lots of dict tape is still cheaper than boots just for an abcess.


----------

